# Motorized Bike Race at Adam's Motorsports Park, Riverside, CA. Sept 15th 2012



## bairdco (Jul 31, 2012)

hey guys, just wanted to let you know i'm hosting another race at the Adam's Kart Track in Riverside, CA.

there's gonna be all kinds of different bikes, from classics to full built custom racers.

2 strokes, whizzers, 4 strokes, electrics, and whatever other kinda motor you can strap to a bike.

many different classes for whatever you're riding, from beginners to experts. as long as it still has functioning pedals, you can race it!

$40 entry fee, gets you a free t shirt, too!

safety gear required. DOT (or equivalent) helmet, long pants, long sleeve shirt, knee and elbow pads, gloves. full motorcycle leathers recommended.

for more info, PM me or email bairdco@live.com

gonna be a live band after the race!


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 3, 2012)

*I'll ride mine there*

I going to be there and hopefully bring a couple bikes


----------



## kunzog (Aug 5, 2012)

Now this sounds really cool.  Only wish I was I was closer to attend!


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 6, 2012)

*Putting out the word*

I added this race to the MotorBicycling site forum.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Aug 9, 2012)

*Motor?*



Robertriley said:


> I going to be there and hopefully bring a couple bikes




Is that a Honda GC 160 5.5 horse you got there?

Jamie


----------

